# VideoStreaming zwischen 2 Geräten



## Jakob P (20. Okt 2021)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne einen Videostream zwischen 2 Geräten im selben Netzwerk herstellen. Das eine Gerät soll Screen-sharing mäßig den Screen übertragen und das andere soll die Mausbewegungen zurückschicken.
Wie kann ich das ganze halbwegs performant über das Netzwerk übertragen, um es danach mit JavaFX anzuzeigen. 
Brauche keine fertigen Klassen, sondern nur Bibliotheken und Ansätze, da ich im Internet nichts hilfreiches gefunden habe.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## mihe7 (20. Okt 2021)

Jakob P hat gesagt.:


> Das eine Gerät soll Screen-sharing mäßig den Screen übertragen und das andere soll die Mausbewegungen zurückschicken


Also eine Fernwartungssoftware wie VNC oder das Remote Desktop per RDP.



Jakob P hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich das ganze halbwegs performant über das Netzwerk übertragen


Performanz ist das große Problem an der Geschichte. VNC-Client mit Java funktioniert, für den Server wirst Du an nativen Bibliotheken nicht vorbeikommen (Robot wird nicht reichen). Frag mich aber nicht, welche. Im Prinzip kannst Du Dir die Formate und Protokolle ansehen, die z. B. VNC oder RDP verwenden, evtl. wirst Du dann fündig. Ansonsten: JMF ist uralt, keine Ahnung, ob das mit neueren Versionen überhaupt noch läuft. Kurz: Da wirst Du Recherche betreiben müssen, wenn heir nicht noch jemand mit einer Idee um die Ecke kommt.


----------

